# Leonardo da Vinci



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

I found some cool sketches by Leonardo da Vinci, archery related and thought some of your might find them interesting. I don't know if any of the ideas were ever created or tried. Archers with incorporated shields are interesting.


----------



## RollFast (7 mo ago)

Creative fella. Good post!
I like the "bow" made from a wide board so the shield itself is the bow.
Probably didn't work well. But hey, throw lots of ideas out and maybe one or two will work?


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

RollFast said:


> Creative fella. Good post!
> I like the "bow" made from a wide board so the shield itself is the bow.
> Probably didn't work well. But hey, throw lots of ideas out and maybe one or two will work?


Yeah I like the cutouts to see through the shields too. I haven't looked into it but I wonder if the broadheads where really that big for the time a well. They appear to be as large if not larger then a man's hand...


----------



## Raining blades (Jan 7, 2021)

Interesting how the huge bow was tied around with string and essentially laminated like todays limbs.


----------



## BigFootWa (3 mo ago)

Best engineer and bow designer ever. The bows need to go to the next level but none of the current companies are coming with the next big thing. Things evolve too slow.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Cool post!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

A couple of these inked onto skin would be cool if you're into tats.


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> A couple of these inked onto skin would be cool if you're into tats.


Ha! I've been think about that. Great minds


----------

